# DLC releases new micro sized IR trail camera



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

can you explain the differences in this camera as compared to the scoutguard?


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

you have a pm.


----------



## phantomxt (Dec 13, 2005)

i would like to know myself.. looks like a neat camera


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

phantomxt said:


> i would like to know myself.. looks like a neat camera


better night time pics plus the new molded features in the case such as the weather shield over the lens, mounting screw hole on the bottom to use with a standard tripod, side opening case allowing better access to the batteries and they come with 2gb of memory.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info. These look like a great cam for a great price!


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

what about security? camera theift is very high these days.
Looks like a nice cam.


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

NWRokon said:


> what about security? camera theift is very high these days.
> Looks like a nice cam.


There is a security/bear box in production now, it will be available hopefully by next week.


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice looking cam, I like the tripod screw idea. Any daytime pics?


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

swamp ghost said:


> Nice looking cam, I like the tripod screw idea. Any daytime pics?


Not yet. My daytime activity is ZERO right now. You can compare the Covert I daytime pics to the Covert II, they use the same camera and software, the night time pics are where the improvements were made:


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 9, 2006)

That middle pic is awesome. Crazy bird.....

Made my list of things to purchase this year..... thanks... I think...... LOL!


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm kind of hoping to add 1 or 2 cameras this next spring. This one looks very interesting. Need more information.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*How can i go about getting 1 of these cams. PM me & let me know.*


----------



## dadto2 (Dec 6, 2008)

where can I get one??


----------



## NewPragueArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Look like HCO scoutgaurd to me


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

What is the range of the IR at night?


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

dadto2 said:


> where can I get one??


www.covertscoutingcamera.com


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Crusher said:


> What is the range of the IR at night?


Advertised 35' range


----------

